

Ask HN: Creating full websites using WebGL? - lungful

I was amazed by many webGL online examples and demos and it made me wonder why webGL isn&#x27;t being used everywhere to create complete websites already.<p>Am I missing something here? Is webGL too hard to use (even with libraries like three.js), or is it browser compatibility issues? Why is it that I&#x27;m not seeing webGL implemented everywhere online already? Isn&#x27;t it better in most aspects visually speaking?
======
_random_
This would be ideal, we just need some brave people. Then add XAML support,
and we can finally have <grid> instead of a <table-bootstrap-crap class="are-
you-serious">.

------
flohofwoe
For websites that don't need text or layout WebGL might actually be a good
option. If you need text or layout, then you would need to write a text- and
layout engine in JS+WebGL and duplicate what the browser already does anyway,
so the web site would have to be quite heavy. Both can wonderfully work hand-
in-hand however, as demonstrated here: [http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/)

------
muyyatin
It's somewhat similar to a Flash-only website, since it has less support and
most notably lacks many of the features HTML makes easy (search engine
indexing, browser search-and-find, ease of development, layout, and separation
of content from style).

------
theandrewbailey
I think it's because the web is a document based system, and very few
collections of documents are worth viewing in a 3D environment, especially
without looking cheezy, fake, or being distracting. It's much the same reason
that 3D Word docs and PDFs aren't popular.

------
schmidtc
Support isn't great...

[http://caniuse.com/webgl](http://caniuse.com/webgl)

------
jev
Text is hard, and HTML/CSS has a monopoly on it in the browser.

